Ask HN: What is your most profitable side project? - laksmanv
======
itengelhardt
For me this is [https://www.LinksSpy.com](https://www.LinksSpy.com) \- a CRM
for getting white-hat inbound links.

I started it in April 2014 and it's making about $1,000/month. Haven't
invested time into it (busy day job) in the past 2-3 months. I've got a bunch
of ideas how to grow it, but time is a serious constraint

------
matthewarkin
Commencepayments.com, costs me $40 a month to run (though if I wasn't lazy I
could drop it significantly - $20 for heroku + ssl and $20 for cloudflare)
launched last February and just hit the $1000 mark!

~~~
tixocloud
Very nice. Very cool! How did you start getting customers in the first place?

~~~
matthewarkin
a lot of time spent in Stripe's IRC chat room, recommendations from Stripe
support to users

------
andersthue
Mine is [http://www.watermark-image.com](http://www.watermark-image.com) a
windows downloadable watermarker - oldschool but still making more than $1000
a month :)

I am using the income to help fund my new project
[http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com) a resource/time management and
project overview system that is made with a makers schedule in mind!

------
apryldelancey
My most enjoyable is williseeashark.com and the point hasn't been profit as
it's really a passion project. It looks at shark behavior along the California
coast by compiling data from scientists, social media and fishing/whale
watching boats. I have quite a bit planned for it in the future.

------
roedog
It's not tech. It's a rental property.

~~~
preetnation
word

------
akulbe
Does this question only cover products? I was doing side work for two
companies, and I quit my job of 8 1/2 years to go full-time independent, doing
automation and sysadmin stuff for them, have a couple more customers coming on
too. Gave myself a HUGE increase _after_ taxes and insurance.

To clarify, I have signed contracts that are committing to certain lengths of
time. It's not something that I would have quit my day job for, without a
significant part of the risks mitigated.

------
keade
Mine is [http://www.boxo.coffee](http://www.boxo.coffee) \- monthly coffee
exploration.

Started this while living in Hong Kong as a way to bring in coffee from the
popular roasters in the USA, and expanded to the states within 8 months. Good
times so far, and it's still a side project. Used the profits from the HK side
of the business to launch USA side.

------
rileyt
$0, but my most successful is definitely standardresume.co.

I'd be interested to hear how people with profitable side projects went from
side project to profitability.

~~~
orky56
I'm not job seeking at the moment but when I was, I would have paid for a site
like this that would allow me to create tailored resumes for each application,
manage the list, and ideally have some version control. Might be outside the
scope of what you were working on but definitely a way to go from side project
to side business. Contact me if you'd like more feedback.

------
tylercubell
[http://jekyllthemes.io](http://jekyllthemes.io) \- 3 months old and making
~$50/mo through Adsense and affiliate links. Hosting is free for the next year
from AWS and the domain is $30/year.

~~~
stadeschuldt
How many visitors/page impressions do have on average?

~~~
tylercubell
15k impressions per month on average.

